# Video from squiggles Monday June 3rd



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It's my first video so don't hate to much.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

sweet video! im jealous.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Man awsome video to say the least! :thumbup:


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet video man


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good trip. Looks like you had some nice weather and Mahi.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought it was badass!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice video, the seas and water color looked awesome!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful flat blue water, congrats on the fish.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Slick as owl shit out there! Awesome


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good video


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice video! Looked like an Awsome day


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

No reason to hate! Nice Video!


----------

